# dx for blood pressure check



## Networker3412 (Mar 27, 2010)

what is everyone using when a patient comes in just for a blood pressure check? There is a debate in my office about whether or not to use a v code or use elevate blood pressure reading w/o dx of hypertension codes.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes ,

If hypertension or hypotension is not mentioned then you 've to code for elevated blood pressure reading. i.e. 796.2 or 796.3 respectively.

And if reading is normal then either V65.5 (normal state) or the Normal exam (v70.*) codes.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 28, 2010)

Youn need the nurse who is doing the BP check to document the reason per the physician's initial encounter for the BP check.  w/o documentation for the BP check you have no dx.  So the nurse needs to state BP check for.........


----------



## kumeena (Mar 29, 2010)

If patient had previous elevated BP(not diagnosed with HTN) and today's visit is normal BP how about V71.89? Is it OK?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 29, 2010)

No I would not use a V71.xx code here as the physician did not render a dx not found, the nurse is only following a physician order to check a BP.


----------



## kumeena (Mar 29, 2010)

thank you Debra


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Aug 28, 2013)

mitchellde said:


> Youn need the nurse who is doing the BP check to document the reason per the physician's initial encounter for the BP check.  w/o documentation for the BP check you have no dx.  So the nurse needs to state BP check for.........



What if the PT was coming in fro a BP check with no hx of HTN or elevation for entrance into the Military or some other reason.  Would you use V70.0 or in that category?


----------

